# libgd error after upgrade.



## DoYouSpeakWak (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey *e*verybody.

Today *I* ran the following on my webserver. php55. As always. 

`portsnap fetch update` then `portmaster -Da`.

I was told gd was going to be replaced with libgd, thought it was a bit strange, but went along with it. 

Now that *I* try to start nginx *I* get the following message. 

```
Shared object "libgd.so.4" not found, required by "nginx"
```

And nginx will not start. *I* assumed this was a php extension, so *I* tried to change the extension from gd.so to libgd.so, but still the same problem. 

Does any of you have any clues on what is going on and how to fix it*?*


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Aug 10, 2013)

I can*'*t edit the above topic. But here is the upgrade line from portmaster:


```
Upgrade gd-2.0.35_9,1 to libgd-2.1.0,1
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 10, 2013)

It's probably a PHP add on module that is depending on graphics/gd but has not been yet recompiled to use the new libgd.so.4 library. See which installed PHP packages are depending on graphics/gd and recompile them.


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Aug 11, 2013)

DutchDaemon: I am very sorry. But English is not my native language. _[ That is no excuse to not even *try* proper forum formatting; like in this post. Moreover: *every* mistake you make is addressed in the forum rules and guidelines, so you should read them -- Mod. ]_

@kpa, thx thanks very much. I tried that. I am not sure I did it right. I did this: `/usr/ports/graphics/gd # make all-depends-list`. Output:

```
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/graphics/jpeg
/usr/ports/graphics/tiff
/usr/ports/graphics/png
/usr/ports/print/freetype2
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/libtool
/usr/ports/graphics/jbigkit
/usr/ports/devel/cmake
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
```

Which was rather strange since the gd package is mainly used with PHP. Then I ran `make config` and `make reinstall clean` on each of them. But gd or libgd was not among the options when recompiling. So this did not help. Nginx still will not start. 

I feel it might be a good idea to recompile php55 as well. But *I*'m not sure *I* did the above steps correctly. Also the gd package seems unneeded and maybe it should be removed. I am not sure.


----------



## kpa (Aug 11, 2013)

I was referring to "reverse" dependencies of graphics/gd, in other words ports that depend on graphics/gd: `pkg_info -Rx libgd`


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks @kpa. It is the first time I hear of reverse dependencies. The nginx recomplile did the trick. Working smoothly now. SOLVED.


----------

